# T-8 18,000K FOR AMAZON BIOTOPE?



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i just bought a 48" lightbulb that is a t-8 and 18,000k. i have a 75 gallon planted tank. will this be good for my amazon sword, micro swords, cabomda? im new to the whole planted tank thing.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

What wattage? Just a single bulb is probably not enough. tank looks good though. That P's look great!


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks. its a 40watt. plus i have another 20in hood that is rated 19 watt. but i have a t8 50/50 in that from my salt tank.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

18000k is kind of a high color temp for plants


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea you should at least get a 6500k bulb for your fixture.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i just picked up a life glo t-8 6500 bulb for my 20" inch hood. so should i take the 180000k back and get another 6500k for the 48"? or should i say f*ck it and buy a nice high wattage light fixture?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I w2ould get a high wattage fixture. You can overdrive that fixture too. I have a single strip t-8 ODNO x4 and it will grow swords pretty decent in my 72

but deffinitely ditch the 18000k and get one between 5000k and 10000k

you can get a 6500k at walmart for like $5


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

40w over a 75g is just not going to cut it.
Double that, and your micro swords just might live, but I'm not sure if that will be enough either.

3 of those bulbs (between 5000 & 10000k) would be a lot better.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=9871
Cant beat that deal... Even comes with 6700K bulbs...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

yep that bulbs not the best. Get a mix of 6700 and 10000K. For plants, 1.5 wpg is generally min, however swords should probably have 2wpg. So look for about 110-140 watts. for some minimum lighting. java moss and java fern and crypts are both low light plants that would do well in a low light setup. I have some java moss under incadesents in a 30g and its healthy, it just grows slow. I want to upgrade the lights, but have been upgrading other things first.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

lo4life said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=9871
> Cant beat that deal... Even comes with 6700K bulbs...


wow that is a great deal and its 130 watts. the item is on backorder for another week. but thanks alot im ordering it now. i hope my p's like it and dont freak out.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

the plants are growing for now but if i have about .77 watts per gallon then they wont last long. im also using tetra florapride as a fertilizer, is that any good? co2 sounds like a headache and i dont want to take that route.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

upgradepc said:


> the plants are growing for now but if i have about .77 watts per gallon then they wont last long. im also using tetra florapride as a fertilizer, is that any good? co2 sounds like a headache and i dont want to take that route.


Sorry I don't know what Tetra florapride is.. Probably micro ferts. 
.77wpg would be fine for all the lowest light plants like Cryptocorynes, Anubias, Bolbitis, mosses, Java ferns, etc..
But Microswords & swords and such, more light is much better for them.
If you don't want CO2, stay UNDER 1.5wpg, and you should be ok.

Try to keep water params good and things will be better as well (nitrate 10-20ppm, phosphate .5-2ppm, try and keep pH a tad low, 6.5pH optimum.--but don't get there with pH down or anything like that)


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i had very low ph problems reading 6.0 as low as my test tested, could have been less, with my tap being 7.2, but i added some crushed coral and my water has stayed at 6.5 so im lucky there. the florapride is a liquid fertilizer. should i also add a substate fert or will i be good? my microsword already is starting to turn a little yellow so im gonna probaly take it out since i wont have my light for another couple weeks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wonder why your pH is going down to 6? -that is very strange indeed.

Normally, crushed coral is a no no with plants. But if your pH is 6.5.. I don't know what to say but 
give it a shot lol

A substrate fert is ok, as long as you have a very fine grain substrate, and you don't move plants for at least 3 months after you insert it.

The microsword is probably needing light.. maybe float it so it is close to the light>?


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

you know my low ph is a mystery. i just noticed it before i changed to sand. and after cleaning my filters and adding the play sand and doing big water changes it just kept dropping.


----------

